# How many bags of bedding per a stall??



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

How many bags of bedding should you put in a 12x12 stall?

If I use 40lb Pine Pellet Stall Bedding (from tractor supply if anyone was wondering) how many bags would I have to use for a 12' x 12' stall (with horse mats)? Also, do you think horse mats are worth it? 

Thanks!!  God bless.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Those bags are on the smaller size but fluff nicely so I would use 4 to start then add as needed.
Yes, I think stall mats are worth it. I use Stall Skins in all stalls except one has rubber mats for Mr.Piggy who only eats his grain in there.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably about 4 bags to get a thick coverage for something that large. Honestly for a space that big, unless you are super-dedicated to the idea of using the pellets, there are much cheaper alternatives. Bales of shavings take up more space, but they're lighter to handle and cost less - two or three bags will get you plenty of coverage for a 12x12 stall. 

You'd have to use about 4-5 bags of the equine pelleted bedding for the same coverage. So to completely strip a stall and re-bed it would cost you $15 each time, versus a possible $30 in pellets. I guess it will depend on how much your horses are stalled, how messy they are, and if you have mats underneath them. 

However, I have seen people say they bed with 7-8 bags of pellets to start with, and then just add a bag as needed. I use it for guinea pigs, and the males especially get really stinky, really quickly. It's the best thing I've found for controlling odor cheaply. 

Mats are definitely worth it in bedding savings alone. Also, you won't have the gradual buildup of ammonia odors as pee soaks into the soil over long periods of time. You can combat it with quicklime (NOT CAUSTIC LIME), or a product like Sweet PDZ though.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

natisha said:


> Those bags are on the smaller size but fluff nicely so I would use 4 to start then add as needed.
> Yes, I think stall mats are worth it. I use Stall Skins in all stalls except one has rubber mats for Mr.Piggy who only eats his grain in there.


^^^Ditto. Mats are well worth the investment as, over time, holes don't evolve from deep cleaning the pee spots. I use grid mats, even when the holes fill with shavings they still drain. The shavings don't dry out but they aren't soaked either.

I buy bagged shavings that are 3.2 CuFt compressed.

The Walking Horses stalls are 12 X 14. When they are completely stripped, it takes 4-5 bags. I have mats on top of several inches of limestone crush, I only bed 3-4 inches deep at the most.


----------



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

Mulefeather said:


> Bales of shavings take up more space, but they're lighter to handle and cost less - two or three bags will get you plenty of coverage for a 12x12 stall.


When you say "Bales of shavings" do you mean straw shavings?


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Mulefeather said:


> . I use it for guinea pigs, and the males especially get really stinky, really quickly. It's the best thing I've found for controlling odor cheaply.
> .


Have you tried towels, bath/beach towels? I used them for all my rescue and 8 pet cavies. Fast daily freshening and very easy monthly scrub down. 


Back on topic, anyone notice shavings on mats, when wet, are super slick compared to pellets?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

secuono said:


> Have you tried towels, bath/beach towels? I used them for all my rescue and 8 pet cavies. Fast daily freshening and very easy monthly scrub down.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, anyone notice shavings on mats, when wet, are super slick compared to pellets?


I haven't seen that but my mats don't have a smooth surface & I've never used pellets. 
Pellets just seem like too much work to wet down before use. I know someone who doesn't wet them down at all & I almost fell on my butt when I walked in one of her stalls. Doesn't sound to comfortable to sleep on. Where the pellets were broken down by pee or whatever, they were really dusty but I guess that would depend on the brand?
Aren't pellets just compressed sawdust?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use only pellets because I can put 6-8 bags/stall and if I pick twice a day (when they're in a lot) or 1 X Day when it's just in, eat, out or overnight and out in the morning, I won't have to strip a stall for 2 or 3 months and can add a bag or 2 when it starts looking thin. I do have rubber mats down in the stalls, so don't need a lot of padding, just enough to absorb wet and give the poo a place to land. I find the pellets to be a lot easier to pick and MUCH less expensive than when I used shavings. Granted a pallet will cost me what a truckload of shavings cost, but they'll last longer and control odor better.


----------



## GracelynHorseLover (May 6, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I use only pellets because I can put 6-8 bags/stall and if I pick twice a day (when they're in a lot) or 1 X Day when it's just in, eat, out or overnight and out in the morning, I won't have to strip a stall for 2 or 3 months and can add a bag or 2 when it starts looking thin. I do have rubber mats down in the stalls, so don't need a lot of padding, just enough to absorb wet and give the poo a place to land. I find the pellets to be a lot easier to pick and MUCH less expensive than when I used shavings. Granted a pallet will cost me what a truckload of shavings cost, but they'll last longer and control odor better.


Thank you SO MUCH!! This is very helpful!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

secuono said:


> Back on topic, anyone notice shavings on mats, when wet, are super slick compared to pellets?


Never had that happen but, I use grid mats (with holes in them)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I should mention that if you don't keep up on your stall maintenance, you will HATE the pelleted bedding because it breaks down into very small crumbs which will fall through your fork, as will the broken poo. I am pretty fastidious about the stalls, and pick out my wet spots (love it, it clumps like kitty litter) and pick the poo before they get a chance to trample it most of the time. If you're a 'every 2-3 days' stall picker, you will not like the pellets. 

When I have one who pics a particular pee spot, I put down 1/2-1 bag of dry pellets and then add a bag of the soaked pellets on top. That way when they pee, it breaks down the dry pellets and keeps things nice instead of soggy.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

secuono said:


> Have you tried towels, bath/beach towels? I used them for all my rescue and 8 pet cavies. Fast daily freshening and very easy monthly scrub down.


I tried fleece and other stuff, but it got to be more work than I bargained for. Plus after the first initial usage, I found that it was hard to get the pee smell out of the fleece :/


----------

